# constipated molly.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Goes a few days ok then plugs up. 
Gets bloated, no poop and shimmies til it passes. 
I am getting tired of this. Currently in a bit of Epsom salts.
I don't know if he just overeats or if he is snacking on baby snails, or has a genetic problem. Seemd ok when he was younger.


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

Try switching to a higher quality food, like NLS. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

feed peas and green flake. Try something like metro-laced food in case its parasites. cut back on frozen worms to this tank, if you feed them.


----------

